# Interrupt: 13h Funktion: 08h



## assembler (7. Oktober 2004)

*Interrupt: 13h  Funktion: 08h*

Ich möchte gerne prüfen welches diskettenlaufwerk vorhanden ist. Normalerweise geht das mit:
mov ah,08h
int 13h

aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht. Die lösung sollte in bl stehen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## darkarchon (7. Oktober 2004)

nein, 08h ist für das einlesen eines chars von stdin !

evtl geht das mit 19h, das sollte das current default drive  in al zurückgeben. (wobei 0 für a steht, 1 für b, usw)

bin zwar nicht sicher ob das geht, weil ich momentan keine zeit dafür habe das zu testen, aber evtl hilft es dir ja

überigens das hier ist ein c++ forum, kein assembler


----------



## assembler (7. Oktober 2004)

Nein. funktion 08h ist schon richtig nur irgentwas muss wahrscheinlich noch dazu. Nur was?


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (7. Oktober 2004)

Schau einfach mal bei: http://www.ctyme.com/intr/int.htm
Da gibt's genaue Eingangsparameterbeschreibungen usw.

Das hier ist das C++ Forum 
Guck doch in Zukunft ins Assembler Forum, wenn du ein Problem mit Assembler hast.


----------



## darkarchon (7. Oktober 2004)

sorry @assembler

hattest natürlich recht mit 08h  hatte mich im interrupt vertan, hatte wohl irgendwie 21 gehabt 

@Beichtpfarrer  gute seite, da findet man ja alles


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2004)

Verschoben ins Assebler-Board.


----------



## tappi (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

mit dem INT 11h kannst Du ermitteln, ob Diskettenlaufwerke vorhanden sind. Dabei musst Du das erste Bit (also 0) von AX testen. Mit Bits 6 und 7 (von 0 an gezählt) erhälst Du die Anzahl der Diskettenlaufwerke.


----------

